# So why DON'T we write a cookbook?



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

Inspired by this thread:

***** is in a strange mood today and the brain is firing in some very odd directions, but the above thread got me thinking. This IS the Writer's Cafe, after all. Surely we have some culinary artists around here who have recipes that might make for an interesting collection. Maybe a themed cookbook?

_Comfort Foods for Writers_: A collection of recipes to help take the sting out of negative reviews, poor sales, and returns. Though I suspect this would be filled with a lot of high calorie recipes involving alcohol and/or chocolate.

_Cooking with Character_: recipes that feature foods eaten by your characters in your book. Not sure how this would work if your character is a zombie or vampire. But we can discuss.

_Cooking with Prawns_: Because...prawns

You get the idea...

I have a friend who is a professionally trained chef. He could probably be recruited to help standardize the recipes and make sure they won't kill someone. Not sure about the logistics. Probably make it a charity project to donate proceeds to a food bank or something. And I have experience running charity fundraisers.

This is a semi-serious thread. I have no idea if it would be a productive way of promoting authors, but it would probably be fun.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

On the SCBWI boards we had a thread going on easy-to-make meals for busy authors. Dunno if that's an angle worth taking.

I know for myself, if it's got more than three steps and takes more than three pots to make, it ain't happenin'. 

Rue


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

An anthology of cooking disasters. I want to know how he ended up boiling pancake batter and how homer simpson caught his bowl of cereal on fire.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

ruecole said:


> On the SCBWI boards we had a thread going on easy-to-make meals for busy authors. Dunno if that's an angle worth taking.
> 
> I know for myself, if it's got more than three steps and takes more than three pots to make, it ain't happenin'.
> 
> Rue


I am all about single pot/skillet recipes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

SBJones said:


> An anthology of cooking disasters. I want to know how he ended up boiling pancake batter and how homer simpson caught his bowl of cereal on fire.


So a horror anthology then?


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I am all about single pot/skillet recipes.


If only all recipes were! 

Rue


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

You'd have to take recipes like:

1 large package potato chips
2 cups hot chocolate

Warm the latter and serve.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

That would be fun!

I claim "Instant Water" - Just add water.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Cooking in Your Underwear: The Guide to Eating like a Full-time Writer


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Slow cooker dishes and lots of soup...anything that doesn't burn when you walk away "just for a minute" to write something down.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a great and easy-peasy fruit dip - and it's probably my best go-to item to bring places because there is NO chance to burn it.   

I'd love to be a part of this - if you'll 'allow' the walking kitchen disaster into the mix.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I've gotten so lazy that when my kid isn't home I can't even be bothered to make a sandwich. I just eat the lunch meat straight from the pack and look sadly at the cheese, wishing I wasn't so lazy as to even make a meat and cheese roll-up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Great idea. I love cooking and I'm sure I could find a favourite recipe to contribute to whatever the theme will be.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe a "Too Busy Writing For Three Pots" section?

I have some very good recipes that are all in one dish, but hit the three major food groups. I'm in!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

What a great idea. I love the 'Cooking with Character' idea. I am a terrible cook myself though.
There's a scene in Dollhouse where they hold a Feast of Fools and serve Amuse Bouche with eyeballs in jelly.
On second thought .....


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

My Recipe for Chocolate Surge

Fill (1) tall glass with Surge soft drink

Add Chocolate Syrup


Thanks for the opportunity to contribute.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a great recipe for cheeseburgers!

1. Take frozen cheeseburger out of wrapper
2. Separate top bun from sandwich
3. Place both halves in toaster oven for 5 minutes. Caution: product will be hot.



swolf said:


> Cooking in Your Underwear


I just did that. Does my kitchen have a public surveillance camera?


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Well I have a recipe for a super easy microwave pudding thingy and I don't think it's killed anyone. Yet...


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

If three pots is too many, there's always air with a side of nothing. Always popular in my house. 

But seriously, the three pot thing is the absolutely max. Like you ask me for a three-pot meal for dinner, you're going to a get a heavy sigh, followed by a suggestion for Campbell's soup instead.  

Rue


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

You need great meals that are easy to prepare, are very nutritious and hearty, and that require the least effort after putting them in to cook. You need something like "Ultimate Crockpot Recipes for the Budding Author."


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I caught spaghetti on fire once and got my hand caught in a turkey. Guess I'm out.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Tell us more, Jeanne. That sounds hilarious. I just got done with the Friends episode where Joey gets his head stuck in a turkey, LOL.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

My partner David Hall has just handed me a recipe for stir-fry prawn marinade which you can use. I've got others for meat and sweet potato stew and spicy apple cake that I've blogged and I'm happy to republish for this. 

I love the idea of a charity book, but I would like to know which charity. The other thing about recipe books is they're quite image-heavy, so I don't know whether that's going to be a stumbling block. Food photography is an art form, and it's one thing to make delicious recipes, but actually making them look lip-smacking is another skill entirely, and one I don't have.


----------



## maggie2 (Feb 26, 2012)

I love the idea of simple and easy recipes. From the sounds of this thread they will need to be really, really simple.   

I can offer to contribute a few recipes and if you need help about how to assemble a cookbook I can probably do something like that too. I have been writing cookbooks since 1991 and currently have 10 on Kindle, all of which have quick and easy recipes.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

AA2014 said:


> Tell us more, Jeanne. That sounds hilarious. I just got done with the Friends episode where Joey gets his head stuck in a turkey, LOL.


I'm a terrible cook, if that wasn't already obvious, and I was going to make my very first Thanksgiving dinner. My friend asked me what I was going to do with the bag inside as her mom used to make stuffing with it. Of course, I said, "What bag?" I had no idea they put innards in a bag and put it inside the turkey! Yuck! So I had to get it out of there...it was creeping me out. But I guess the turkey hadn't quite thawed completely. I got my hand in OK, but then when I would grab the bag, I couldn't get my hand back out. Well, I wasn't coming out without that bag! So I kept pouring water on it to loosen it up. I'm still in therapy over this. LOL

The spaghetti was surprisingly easy to catch on fire. Use too small a pot on a gas stove. I kept thinking the strands would start to sink in the pot as it boiled, so no problem. Then I looked over to check it and saw the spaghetti catch fire. I hate cooking.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I would totally contribute something. I love this idea.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

But Miss Julie! I don't know nuthin' 'bout cookin' no prawns!

You guys crack me up. 

That said, I do have a few recipes, depending on what theme you end up going with. I have a beef and squash casserole that only takes two pans, if one of them is a cast iron skillet, that my kids love.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I would explain how to cook the stuff my character's eat, but I don't have the proper grasp of Dwarven Alchemy necessary to produce grey powder that reconstitutes into a delicious* serving of roast Beef** and potatoes*** when added to boiling water.

* taste not guaranteed. Albuk's Fine Foodstuffs not responsible for differences of taste for reasons resulting from conditions including but not limited to: curses, magical flavor alteration, or refined pallet.

** 'Beef' is a proprietary term of Albuk's Fine Foodstuffs and is unrelated to cow or aurouch meat, also known ad 'beef'. 'Beef' may be comprised of beef fat, milled tree nuts, ash, beard hairs, and dark wizardry.

*** Potatoes may have been grown in high-magic areas, causing flavor, nutritional value, and lethality to vary. Full refunds available for packets of Allbuk's Savory Roast Beef Meal that become animated and attack purchaser.

Allbuk's Savory Roast Beef Meal is for entertainment purposes only. If, upon consumption a feeling of euphoria lasting longer than thirty-five seconds arises, consult a mortician.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> I would explain how to cook the stuff my character's eat, but I don't have the proper grasp of Dwarven Alchemy necessary to produce grey powder that reconstitutes into a delicious* serving of roast Beef** and potatoes*** when added to boiling water.
> 
> * taste not guaranteed. Albuk's Fine Foodstuffs not responsible for differences of taste for reasons resulting from conditions including but not limited to: curses, magical flavor alteration, or refined pallet.
> 
> ...


Hey, at least your characters don't live on a dead planet and eat protein sludge all the time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

swolf said:


> Cooking in Your Underwear: The Guide to Eating like a Full-time Writer


You wear underwear? 

Maybe I'm a freak, but I love to cook. I'd rather die than live on prepackaged or fast foods. This would be a fun project. Put me down for a recipe if you proceed. I love the charity angle. I think that's the best solution when you're doing a multi-author project anyway.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL!!!! Maybe it's just me, but when you, (Kit) said "You wear underwear? Maybe I'm just a freak..." I was expecting something way worse than a sentence saying you liked to cook! LOL!

Put me down too!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Actually, I don't mind cooking when I'm in the mood for it and have the time. 

And I actually have some really good (and easy!) recipes. I'd love to contribute one or two if this happens. 

Rue


----------



## Sarah M (Apr 6, 2013)

Lionel's Mom said:


> I've gotten so lazy that when my kid isn't home I can't even be bothered to make a sandwich. I just eat the lunch meat straight from the pack and look sadly at the cheese, wishing I wasn't so lazy as to even make a meat and cheese roll-up.


This is me. *paranoia* Sometimes I get really ambitious and eat a carton of yogurt and congratulate myself on getting some calcium for the week.

Joking aside, I'd contribute if it was the quick and easy variety. I have some standard favorite recipes.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

If Julie's running the show I'm in.   I have tons of recipes and love cooking. Okay, okay, truth is my kids get kinda scared when I say I'm going to BBQ. Something about "charcoal delights" that they can't forget. So anything but grilling/bbq and I'm in. Also, I like the idea of the charity being a food bank/pantry. 


Side note: my son was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes (insulin dependent) on Sept. 1 so I've been trying all kinds new recipes. I could contribute one of those, too.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Hey, at least your characters don't live on a dead planet and eat protein sludge all the time.


Well, one of my MCs, Beth, is a college student. Her joke is that she "eats the four basic college student food groups...ramen, pizza, burritos and coffee." (It would probably be five, but she doesn't drink, so beer is out.) Naturally, Michiko (the other MC) considers Beth's diet to be only slightly better than protein sludge...


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, at least ramen, pizza, burritos and coffee all taste better than protein sludge which is legendary for its bad taste (according to my characters at least - I don't actually live on a dead planet in the far future), though they're also less nutritious.

That said, I have a weakness for Ramen, though I jazz it up with extra vegetables and the like these days.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Julie is in a strange mood today and the brain is firing in some very odd directions, but the above thread got me thinking. This IS the Writer's Cafe, after all. Surely we have some culinary artists around here who have recipes that might make for an interesting collection. Maybe a themed cookbook?


Well, most of my own recipes are just adaptations of other recipes I found and played around with, but I do claim credit for the waffle taco. In your face, Taco Bell!

Though for this past Superbowl I made a trio of cheese balls that turned out awesome, especially the cheddar apple.



> _Cooking with Character_: recipes that feature foods eaten by your characters in your book. Not sure how this would work if your character is a zombie or vampire. But we can discuss.


I once had a character make a dish he called Triple-P Surprise (peanut butter pork, with peaches). That scene hasn't been adapted to a novel yet from the original comic script, but it's coming eventually. I strongly recommend against anyone making this, as I have a feeling it could bring about the apocalypse.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Daphne's Rum Comfort Porridge:

1 cup porridge oats
1 cup milk 
Heat in saucepan for approx 4 minutes
Add a shot glass of rum and some chocolate chips.

Note - this makes very thick porridge, but you can add more milk/rum to taste.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd be happy to contribute a recipe.  I'm a bit like a mad scientist when it comes to cooking.  I can't seem to take someone else's recipe and just cook it without 'tinkering', at least a little, with the ingredients!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> I'm a terrible cook, if that wasn't already obvious, and I was going to make my very first Thanksgiving dinner. My friend asked me what I was going to do with the bag inside as her mom used to make stuffing with it. Of course, I said, "What bag?" I had no idea they put innards in a bag and put it inside the turkey! Yuck! So I had to get it out of there...it was creeping me out. But I guess the turkey hadn't quite thawed completely. I got my hand in OK, but then when I would grab the bag, I couldn't get my hand back out. Well, I wasn't coming out without that bag! So I kept pouring water on it to loosen it up. I'm still in therapy over this. LOL
> 
> The spaghetti was surprisingly easy to catch on fire. Use too small a pot on a gas stove. I kept thinking the strands would start to sink in the pot as it boiled, so no problem. Then I looked over to check it and saw the spaghetti catch fire. I hate cooking.


Funny. I can just imagine your first reaction...the _*spaghetti's*_ on fire? WTF?

Anyway, I have a great recipe for hash brownies I can contribute.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Zelah Meyer said:


> I'd be happy to contribute a recipe. I'm a bit like a mad scientist when it comes to cooking. I can't seem to take someone else's recipe and just cook it without 'tinkering', at least a little, with the ingredients!


Me, too! But I also have a list of allergies as long as my arm, so I kinda _have_ to tinker.

*Roasted taco*:

Slice up mushrooms, onions, and whatever else you want in your taco (I like [cooked or sprouted] chickpeas and radish). Stick all in a large Ziploc-type bag or in a bowl with a lid.

Add a heat-safe oil with a high smoke point, like clarified butter. Add your seasonings (basics: paprika, cumin, garlic, salt, pepper; I also add a pinch basil, a pinch oregano, a dash cocoa extract [which really rounds out the taco's flavor]...and then beet powder to help it digest because I have bile issues, nettle leaf and sea lettuce for nutrients, and sometimes ground elderberry for flu season).

Seal up the bowl or the plastic bag and shake everything together. Pour into dish for baking. Stick in oven on un-preheated ±425ºF. (Check the smoke point on your oil--you want at least 400ºF, but it works a bit better at 425ºF or 450ºF, as long as your oil can handle it.) Walk away until you smell the mushrooms.

Once you smell the mushrooms, come back, stir it, and check consistency. Keep roasting to desired char, or turn oven off and top with cheese. Stick back in oven.

Make tea or coffee or beverage of choice. Once that's ready, pull the food out of the oven. Should be ready to eat.


----------



## N R Hairston (Oct 5, 2014)

Count me in. I love this idea.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

vrabinec said:


> Funny. I can just imagine your first reaction...the _*spaghetti's*_ on fire? WTF?
> 
> Anyway, I have a great recipe for hash brownies I can contribute.


That one might get flagged by Amazon...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

OK, I think if we keep it to three pots/skillets or less and require that recipes not include any substances that can get someone arrested, we might be on to something here. 

I actually DO enjoy cooking. It is how I relax when I get home from work. *sits quietly while you process the thought of ***** being domestic* 

Let me think upon this and figure out the logistics...


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

This thread has inspired me to attempt the savoury take on granola that I've been plotting for a while (of course, I haven't tried cooking my own _regular_ granola, that would be too easy!)

I've chickened out of using cheese in this version. I'm concerned that it might burn and spoil the taste of the rest of the granola. If this batch is a semi success though, or needs something to bind it, then I will experiment with the cheese for a future version.

(For those wondering what on earth I would do with a savoury granola - snacking! Or an interesting salad topping.)


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

_*Too many cooks in the kitchen*: A kboards recipe compendium_

I can donate a recipe -- one-pot chicken dish, or a stir-fry prawn.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Joking aside, I do have a mean bean dip recipe that friends have been begging for. I'd be willing to part with it for this.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I could probably find a recipe to donate as long as no zombie is required. 

Mawmenny or bannocks over campfire anyone?


----------



## A Tiger (Aug 29, 2013)

I love cooking. I'm of Brazilian heritage, and we're mean cooks over there, because we're a mix of Italian, Spanish, African and a lot more. Living in Portugal, which, because of the old colonies have a lot of African influences as well, I really enjoy coming up with recipes and stuff. My most prized cookbook was written by a San Tome chef, and I use his recipes at every family gathering possible.
It's safe to say the weight I gained since becoming an adult has a lot to do with my love of cooking - and my husband is even better than me. So I've tackled working out to make up for it


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Inspired by this thread:
> 
> Julie is in a strange mood today and the brain is firing in some very odd directions, but the above thread got me thinking. This IS the Writer's Cafe, after all. Surely we have some culinary artists around here who have recipes that might make for an interesting collection. Maybe a themed cookbook?
> 
> ...


This sounds like fun! I have a few recipes I can contribute. I have an awesome caramel apple tart I made last week using a shortbread crust. The caramel alone is amazing. It tastes like apple pie.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Kit Tunstall said:


> You wear underwear?


Oh yeah. Learned that lesson the hard way once when I was frying bacon.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I also have a low(ish)-carb dressing recipe that gets raves at the holidays. It has a few steps, but is pretty easy to get together (and can be done the day before). It goes great with fresh cranberry sauce.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I cook a lot, but a recipe is a challenge. I tend not to measure, adding a little of this and a lot of that, using whatever I see in the cabinet and refrigerator. The result is that any particular dish never turns out the same twice. I'd give it a go though.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

I can contribute with a recipe for 100 calories blueberry muffins. Calorie content becomes irrelevent if you have two at a time though. But they are SOO SOO simple.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldn't mind contributing a one pot meal recipe. Lately I've been using either my crock pot or my stock pot to cook meals. I just made a curry lentil and beef short rib stew last night. It'll last me the whole week so all I have to do when I get home is write.  

Only problem is that I rarely use measurements when I'm making one pot meals.


----------



## Carol M (Dec 31, 2012)

I've written and edited cookbooks. One pot is very doable and fun. Keep me in mind.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I want in! Hope it happens.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Definitely shoot me an e-mail if you end up doing this. I can contribute some crock-pot recipes


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was doing a lot of cooking from scratch in the last few months in an attempt to save money. You can get so much food for $100 if you are cooking from scratch, it's unbelievable. During that time, I rediscovered that I'm a pretty decent cook. But, it was taking so much time out of my day. That's when I decided to dedicate myself more to making money than saving it. Bing. Guess that happened.  

Still, my mother's family is from the south and I have a thing for comfort food. Fried chicken and mac and cheese anyone? I also love slow cooker meals. 

I'm still cooking more than I had been, but not as much as the last few months.


----------



## A Tiger (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been doing burgers from scratch, seasoning with herbs. Puts McDonalds to shame  Saves a lot of money, and is low-carb if you eat it with a salad, no bun


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

I am Hobbit-like in my appreciation of food.  My mother is a great cook and really good food was a given in our house.  Not fancy, just good. I only realized how lucky we were when I left home.  Then when I wrote my book, food started popping up all over the place.  Characters made plans around the table and food seemed to be at the very heart of their community.  I even incorporated it in the title.

I would love to be part of this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

OK. I have a friend named Mike who is a trained chef. He said he's willing to help out with standardization of the recipes (because apparently this is a bane with compilation cookbooks when every recipe uses different "rules" for measurements and such)  but I need to wait until he comes back from vacation to discuss the particulars. 

Proceeds from sales would be donated to charity. I'm also going to talk with someone I know at the South ******** Food Bank to see what I need to do to pledge the proceeds to them (in NJ, there are particular laws on the books regarding charity marketing.) But I've already done this sort of thing with Volunteers of America, so it should just be a matter of filing the paperwork with the state. 

Once I have a chance to talk to Mike and see what sort of format is needed, I'll get a plan together. Will keep people posted.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

Standardization is a good point. While I was on vacation this year, up in Canada with my parents, my mother noted how so many things she was cooking came out too watery. Turns out the measuring cup she used, which was purchased in Canada, uses the British Imperial system rather than American imperial or metric. The "cup" she used was therefore significantly larger than a normal cup--which wouldn't have been the case for a metric cup.

Probably a lot of people don't realize there are different versions of the Imperial system.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

In Germany we don't use cups at all (and in fact I find the many "cups" and "spoons" in US recipes annoying). We give quantities in gramms, millilitres, etc... and sometimes a tea- or a tablespoon of something.


----------



## A Tiger (Aug 29, 2013)

Cora, I prefer measurable quantities as well. This way the recipe almost always go well, and if they don't, most of the time the cook is to blame, not the recipe


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

The wife and I often cook from Julia Child's books, and one of the things we like is that she always throws a little amusing tidbit into the description. If you guys do this book, you should do that as well. (I couldn't contribute any recipes because I'm pretty sure most of my favorites are copyrighted)


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2014)

vrabinec said:


> The wife and I often cook from Julia Child's books, and one of the things we like is that she always throws a little amusing tidbit into the description. If you guys do this book, you should do that as well. (I couldn't contribute any recipes because I'm pretty sure most of my favorites are copyrighted)


I was thinking along those lines. There needs to be something to differentiate this from just another cookbook. Maybe something writing related about the last time the author made the recipe. A "I had just gotten a one star review and it was make some food or jump off the roof." OK, maybe nothing depressing like that...but something writer-related.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

vrabinec said:


> The wife and I often cook from Julia Child's books, and one of the things we like is that she always throws a little amusing tidbit into the description. If you guys do this book, you should do that as well. (I couldn't contribute any recipes because I'm pretty sure most of my favorites are copyrighted)


I don't think there is copyright in recipes, at least not the mere ingredients, but there certainly is in amusing anecdotes or asides.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2014)

Ros_Jackson said:


> I don't think there is copyright in recipes, at least not the mere ingredients, but there certainly is in amusing anecdotes or asides.


Copyright does not in general cover rules, only the presentation of the rules. Oddly, once again this is one of those points that government tells you point blank. I swear I think the reason people so often get confused over copyright is because the law is more often than not explained in plain English.  So lists of ingredients and basic directions are not protected by Copyright. Which is of course why I would want contributors to also add some sort of narrative or anecdote to the recipe.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

EldaVeiga said:


> Cora, I prefer measurable quantities as well. This way the recipe almost always go well, and if they don't, most of the time the cook is to blame, not the recipe


But cups, teaspoons, and tablespoons _are_ units of measurement--they don't literally mean you're supposed to grab any old spoon or cup and expect things to come out right. A US cup is 8 fluid ounces, a tablespoon is half a fluid ounce, and a teaspoon is one-sixth. I detest "pinch" though, which is not a true measurement. And while milliliters are a volumetric measure (as are cups, etc.), grams are a weight measurement. It's best if weight measurements can be avoided for most recipes, as a scale isn't always handy.

An international cookbook could be hard to put together because cooks in the US use the US Imperial system and nothing else; and they'd be a huge chunk of the book's market. (However a metric cup, 250 ml, is very close to a US cup.) With that in mind, I'd be really happy for the ingredient list to be presented in a table. Likewise it'd be best for cooking temperatures to be specified in both Fahrenheit and Celsius.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I've shared multiple of my fav recipes on my blog over time (most  of them self-made) and I've got an idea for a couple more in the coming months (I'm waaay better with winter food).

At the moment we're eating one of our all time favs: potatoes, onions, garlic, spareribs and pumpkin from the oven. Delish!


I'd love to add a few recipes to a book, though (as someone mentioned above) I'm very much a "add amount that feels right" person.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Lummox JR said:


> I detest "pinch" though, which is not a true measurement.


Dude, it is so. I've got the measuring spoon to prove it. Ditto dash and smidgeon! 

BTW, why I am not surprised that the rest of the world seems to use the same units of measurements, but the US has to be different. Sigh. 

Rue


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, my thought is that it would HAVE to be based on the U.S. system, since that is what my friend is trained with. But I think it shouldn't be too big of a deal to include a conversion table at the front of the book for international customers who are wondering what a "cup" means.


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

Lummox JR said:


> But cups, teaspoons, and tablespoons _are_ units of measurement--they don't literally mean you're supposed to grab any old spoon or cup and expect things to come out right. A US cup is 8 fluid ounces, a tablespoon is half a fluid ounce, and a teaspoon is one-sixth. I detest "pinch" though, which is not a true measurement. And while milliliters are a volumetric measure (as are cups, etc.), grams are a weight measurement. It's best if weight measurements can be avoided for most recipes, as a scale isn't always handy.


Thank you, I've been wondering for years what size of cups actually constitutes "a cup".
So, roughly 1/4 liter then.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Julie,  are you considering having pictures accompany each recipe? A lot of readers like them, but they can add a bit more work for you when putting it all together.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Lummox JR said:


> I detest "pinch" though, which is not a true measurement.


Actually, it's formally 1/16 teaspoon, but that has been variable, through the years. "Dash" is 1/8 teaspoon (which "pinch" used to be, after it stopped being "an amount that can be taken between the thumb and forefinger"), and "smidgen" is 1/32 teaspoon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

T.K. Richardson said:


> *****, are you considering having pictures accompany each recipe? A lot of readers like them, but they can add a bit more work for you when putting it all together.


I'm on the fence about it. I'm not concerned about the work aspect. I'm concerned about the logistics. One the one hand, it is the norm for cookbooks to have images so there is an expectation there. On the other hand, I have quality/consistency concerns. Not everyone is going to be able to provide a publishable-quality photo due to lack of equipment, lack of skill, or lack of interest. And bad photos are worse than no photos on projects like this. I would need to figure out a way to guarantee a certain level of quality. Even when I do smaller projects and ask people to send me a photo (like an author image, for example) some just don't really understand what is needed.

The thing is, if/when we do this, we go all in. I do print and digital, which means photos would need to be print-ready quality and a uniform size for layout purposes. So I have to think it through.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

> On the other hand, I have quality/consistency concerns. Not everyone is going to be able to provide a publishable-quality photo due to lack of equipment, lack of skill, or lack of interest. And bad photos are worse than no photos on projects like this.


This was my concern, too. There is an alternative, though. Fotolia might have images that would work for some of the recipes. The down side is that it would add to the cost of publishing (minimal, but still). Not every recipe would need one, but it might add to the overall book.

Just a thought.

Also, I'd be happy to help if you need it.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

T.K. Richardson said:


> This was my concern, too. There is an alternative, though. Fotolia might have images that would work for some of the recipes. The down side is that it would add to the cost of publishing (minimal, but still). Not every recipe would need one, but it might add to the overall book.


I'm not sure how stock images would help with custom recipes, since the photos should really reflect the recipes.

My kitchen is not photogenic and my camera is terrible, but I'm sure I can work out how to get a quality food shot if need be. The expectation of a photo definitely is there, and the quality thing is really important. Without a pro cooking everything and taking the shots, though, it does seem like contributors will want to read up on how to handle food photography--which is an art unto itself.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

> I'm not sure how stock images would help with custom recipes, since the photos should really reflect the recipes


I disagree. Blueberry muffins look like blueberry muffins. A stock image would work for that. Again not every recipe needs one. And Julie is correct in stating that most people do not have the skills or capability to produce a publishable photo - even of blueberry muffins.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Re photos:

Perhaps have Mike make everything there aren't stock photos of, 
and have a pro food photographer on hand to photograph it all on the same day.
And reimburse whoever pays the two of them first, before proceeds start going to charity.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

T.K. Richardson said:


> I disagree. Blueberry muffins look like blueberry muffins. A stock image would work for that. Again not every recipe needs one. And Julie is correct in stating that most people do not have the skills or capability to produce a publishable photo - even of blueberry muffins.


Indeed not everyone has those skills, and that's a big deal. But I can't agree that a blueberry muffin is a blueberry muffin. The ingredients and instructions will be very similar across recipes, but the way the muffins look can, I find, vary a great deal across recipes. Subtle variations in technique and finishing can make all the difference. I've had muffins with disappointing tops that had no kind of glaze or sugar at all; I've had others where finishing sugar melted onto the muffin for that slight crunch of perfection. Different recipes can look rather radically different in photos, and I'd be pretty annoyed to see a picture of a muffin that looked awesome, try it, have it come out totally unlike that picture, and wonder for days what I did wrong--only to find out the recipe would never have looked like that.

What about a lasagna that not only visibly didn't have the same ingredients as the recipe, but also clearly wasn't baked in the same size dish the recipe called for? For me, the wrong photo would be worse than no photo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Re photos:
> 
> Perhaps have Mike make everything there aren't stock photos of,
> and have a pro food photographer on hand to photograph it all on the same day.
> And reimburse whoever pays the two of them first, before proceeds start going to charity.


I have zero intention of hiring a photographer. Not going to happen. I know a few pro photographers. Paying a photographer is not a throwaway expense. You are looking at costs of $100 and up per hour. And that is going to include their travel time because they would have to go to Mike's house. Not to mention this goes from "Hey, Mike, could you help me standardize these recipes?" to "Hey, Mike, I need you to spend several days of your time creating these recipes in your kitchen and then have a pro photographer come into your house for a photo shoot."


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

OK!

Photo Plan B:

Tell everyone to photo their finished product.
Tell them to make sure their photo is in focus, either by using a tripod or by setting the camera down on a firm surface.
Pay a graphic designer to standardize the photos.
Reimburse paying the graphic designer before proceeds start going to charity.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

T.K. Richardson said:


> I disagree. Blueberry muffins look like blueberry muffins.


Not really. I could make five different-looking types just with what's in my kitchen-depending on if I use frozen or dried blueberries, on if I let it soak or not (for texture/taste), on which egg replacer I use, or on if I make them gluten-free or not (and if I include potato or not). And I don't even have sour cream, right now.


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

That's hilarious, Jeanne.

My wife still talks about her first meal in her own home. She was making spaghetti, right after moving out of the dorms, into a little studio. She has tendinitis in both hands, and when it came time to get her jar open, it just would... not.... open.... She struggled with it for 45 minutes, got out her sewing scissors, stabbed it to death, and poured the sauce out of the holes. Of course, the next day, a coworker dropped by with a housewarming gift, and had..... questions... about the stains on the floor she forgot to clean up.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Julie, I've opened a can of worms.

To those who are against _some_ stock images: I wonder if you would prefer no images at all then? Read Julies statement above. She's concerned about poor quality images and images that are NOT print ready.

We can argue back and forth about the pros and cons and the 'meat and potatoes' of food pictures, but in the end I think we can all agree we want a finished book that looks professional. (At least I hope we all agree on that!)

I'm confident Julie will make the right choice on the issue (she is the publisher) and produce a cookbook we can all be proud of.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

FWIW, I've never produced a meal that looks exactly like the photo in the recipe. And I wouldn't expect to. We're not talking about photos on a menu (where, you bet I'd be annoyed if the dish served to me looked different!), but photos that should entice you into trying to make the recipes. And, in that case, unappetizing pictures are worse than NO pictures at all.

If you think you can swing a photo that looks appetizing, then go for it. If not, then I agree with T.K.: find a stock image that looks similar enough and use that instead.

Another thought: pretty serving ware, linens, flowers, garden-y images, etc. could all be used in lieu of food pictures, I think, for some recipes.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2014)

T.K. Richardson said:


> *****, I've opened a can of worms.


It's fine. These are the conversations that have to happen with this sort of project. I can take all of the feedback and when I talk to Mike he'll be able to provide better guidance. Heck, he might come back and say "Well, I won't have my name on this unless I test all the recipes myself" and then HE can take all of the picture lol.

Still need to focus on an overall theme and selling point. Also need a title: a serious one!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

NicWilson said:


> That's hilarious, Jeanne.
> 
> My wife still talks about her first meal in her own home. She was making spaghetti, right after moving out of the dorms, into a little studio. She has tendinitis in both hands, and when it came time to get her jar open, it just would... not.... open.... She struggled with it for 45 minutes, got out her sewing scissors, stabbed it to death, and poured the sauce out of the holes. Of course, the next day, a coworker dropped by with a housewarming gift, and had..... questions... about the stains on the floor she forgot to clean up.


LOL! Your wife and I should join a cooking class...the teacher would probably quit.


----------



## Lummox JR (Jul 1, 2012)

What I've been thinking about the photos is that you'd probably want to plan a place to photograph the finished product beforehand. Some kind of setting that looks nice--in frame--and has fairly good lighting. I'm not a photographer, but I know a few. If I did this myself I'd approach this like a photography set, getting together maybe a photogenic cutting board or plate and a nice tablecloth with a simple backdrop (if no pretty background is available). I'd want bright enough lights with large white reflective panels to get good diffuse coverage. Probably long before the food was ready to shoot, I'd do some test runs with dummy objects to get focus and lighting pretty close to where I wanted it.

For an amateur like me this would be time-consuming, but not impractical. But it does explain why pro photographers make such good money--and they have the eye to set up shots quickly. I feel, though, that this kind of effort would be important to a quality result. Obviously high artistic presentation is a whole other matter, but I think without a lot of backbreaking effort or necessarily much know-how going in, anyone with a mind to do so could come up with very nice shots.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

> Still need to focus on an overall theme and selling point. Also need a title: a serious one!


Should we start kicking around some ideas?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

Mike is going to send me a template to use to standardize the recipes. I have a bunch of stuff to wrap up before the end of the month, but sometime next week I'll put together a sign up sheet using Google Drive so that anyone interested can sign up and then we can move forward from there.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

On the photos: if this will be e-book only, pics aren't necessary and are hard to see on some ereaders.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> On the photos: if this will be e-book only, pics aren't necessary and are hard to see on some ereaders.


YOU'RE BACK! (There was apparently some concern you had been abducted by aliens or something lol)

As I said upthread, if we do this I'll be doing print as well as digital. But I would probably rather do without photos than have bad ones.

Actually, Mike suggested using generic images of ingredients if we can't get good photos. For example, for a blueberry muffin recipe, could use a photo of a handful of blueberries or something like that. Which might be a good way to go. But we're still in the "can we get this thing off the ground" phase so we'll see.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Sort of back.  A cookbook sounds like fun.  Good luck with this.  
Oh and it was a house monster that abducted me.  The house wanted some attention.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

Update:

After conferring with Mike, he said if you can't guarantee consistent quality on photos to not use them at all. We should focus on functionality.

I've put together a sign up form based on his feedback. One of the things he suggested is that if you end up with a lot of recipes, it would be a good idea to have multiple sort methods so that people can find the recipes they want. So we could have an index that breaks down recipes by meal type, an index that breaks down recipes by dietary restrictions, an index by special equipment (so all slow cooker recipes would be together, for example).

Below is the form. If you are interested in participating just fill it out. Once I get a sufficient number of people I'll send a group email and we can move forward.

http://goo.gl/forms/f9TH4WnSsI


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a verbal confirmation from the Food Bank of South ******** for the fundraiser. Once I have a firm publishing schedule and can give them a better idea of what we'll be doing, I will work out the contract with them on my end. 

************* has a law on the books that requires companies engaged in cause-based marketing to be registered. This is a fraud deterrent to prevent prevent people from trading on the good name of charities to raise funds that never get to the charity, and it protects charities from being associated with promotions that may harm their images. For legal purposes, this cookbook will be treated as a Bards and Sages title and I will be the one entering into the contract with the Food Bank. Once everything is locked in, this will also give us the ability to use the food bank's logos and promotional materials in our own marketing. I've done this before with Volunteers of America, so I'm familiar with the process and will handle all of the legal stuff on my end.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

Update:

Lots of people told me they were interested in participating, but so far very few people have committed. If you are willing to donate a recipe or two, please fill out the form so that I know who is serious and whether or not we will have enough people to get this off the ground. I'm already got a commitment from the charity and they are now waiting on me to give them the details.

http://goo.gl/forms/f9TH4WnSsI


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Done!

I'm sending two pie recipes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Last call, people. A lot of people expressed interest, but the number that have signed up is well below those who said they wanted to participate.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

I submitted something already. I'm mentioning it live here in case it the form is eating some things.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Carradee said:


> I submitted something already. I'm mentioning it live here in case it the form is eating some things.


No, I got yours. You are one of those folks who can follow directions lol


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm interested, but one of the recipes I was thinking about "donating" was passed on to to me by someone else. So I'm wondering if that would be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

SarahCarter said:


> I'm interested, but one of the recipes I was thinking about "donating" was passed on to to me by someone else. So I'm wondering if that would be a problem.


As discussed earlier in the thread, recipes are not protected by copyright, only the presentation of the recipe. A recipe is just a list of ingredients and instructions. The copyright presents how the recipe is presented. So no, that wouldn't be a problem on my end at all. The plan is that once we have firm commitments, we'll coordinate the "fluff" parts of the cookbook insofar as sidebars, anecdotes, etc. So feel free to fill out the form!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Signed up with two recipes.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> As discussed earlier in the thread, recipes are not protected by copyright, only the presentation of the recipe. A recipe is just a list of ingredients and instructions. The copyright presents how the recipe is presented. So no, that wouldn't be a problem on my end at all. The plan is that once we have firm commitments, we'll coordinate the "fluff" parts of the cookbook insofar as sidebars, anecdotes, etc. So feel free to fill out the form!


Ok, I'm in with one recipe!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Julie

I would be interested but can not find details on what kind of cook book this is? I have read the thread but maybe I missed something? What exactly is the theme? There is no point in me signing up with a recipe for dover sole if it is a pudding book, like wise no point in a banoffee pie if it is a book of soups and smoothies?


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> I would be interested but can not find details on what kind of cook book this is? I have read the thread but maybe I missed something? What exactly is the theme? There is no point in me signing up with a recipe for dover sole if it is a pudding book, like wise no point in a banoffee pie if it is a book of soups and smoothies?


I think it's anything goes, pretty much. Although someone did mention it would be good to have easy, one-pot types of recipes for busy authors


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Julie,  
I sent you a pm here.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

SarahCarter said:


> I think it's anything goes, pretty much. Although someone did mention it would be good to have easy, one-pot types of recipes for busy authors


An "Anything goes" recipe book sounds like a really hard sell! I don't want to be a downer but who is the target audience? Who will be buying a random book of mismatched recipes by non-chef authors?

I'm married to a chef, and getting you totally original recipes would be easy as pie, but you really need a theme! The one-pot thing is fine, but is everyone on board with that?

Can I jump in and make some suggestions? Like for example, how about one based around a season? If the Winter Warmers one did well then you could continue and do a Spring, Summer and Autumn collection.

Or perhaps something specific yet wide open, like Herbs? e.g. a lovely photo of a herb at the top of each page and then a nice recipe using it. For example, under a picture of some basil have a tomato and basil soup, under a picture of some lavender have a lavender muffins, and so on. That would be pretty and would also sell to the keen _city gardeners_ (most of the ones I know only manage to grow herbs and then ask my hubby what to do with them).

But if I'm overstepping and have got the concept totally wrong then I'll crawl back under my le cruset griddle pan


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Evenstar,
Cookbook collector here.  I can tell you that a general cookbook  will sell much faster than an Herb cookbook.
Every fundraiser cookbook I own has all kinds of recipes.  

Editing to add: Out of approximately 600 cookbooks,  (physical) only about 60 are specialty cookbooks.    
At least here in the US most cookbooks have various categories so you can use one book to cook an entire meal.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> Evenstar,
> Cookbook collector here. I can tell you that a general cookbook will sell much faster than an Herb cookbook.
> Every fundraiser cookbook I own has all kinds of recipes.
> 
> ...


Okay, not remotely the same in our house, but I'll pipe down now


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I think our differences come down to you are married to the profession.  So does your chef husband collect specialty cookbooks?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> Okay, not remotely the same in our house, but I'll pipe down now


I actually have my friend Mike, who is a professionally trained chef, serving as a "consultant" of sorts on this. He's pretty much said what Cinisajoy said: professionals want specific types of books, but casual hobbyists prefer books with variety. They really are two different markets.

The primary purpose of the cookbook is more a community project to promote indie authors and give us a chance to cross-promote each other in a fun way. The gimmick, so to speak, is that all the contributors are indie authors. The point of designating proceeds for charity is a strategic one to avoid dealing with who gets paid what.

My thought process is that this is sort of an Indie Author pot luck (which, now that I've said it out loud, sounds like a good working title for the collection!)


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> I think our differences come down to you are married to the profession. So does your chef husband collect specialty cookbooks?


Yes, mainly French (as he is classically trained) and we are given a lot of celebrity cook books, which actually I use all the time (Though not Gordon, he is way out of my capability league, but certainly Nigel Slater and I think I've cooked almost every single dish in Anthony Bourdain's The Les Halles book)



Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> My thought process is that this is sort of an Indie Author pot luck (which, now that I've said it out loud, sounds like a good working title for the collection!)


I love the "pot luck" thing


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the cookbook recommendation.


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

SBJones said:


> An anthology of cooking disasters. I want to know how he ended up boiling pancake batter and how homer simpson caught his bowl of cereal on fire.


It was a running gag. Everything he tried to cook before that had caught on fire so naturally the cereal did too.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

I submitted with two recipes, but I'll also mention it here in case the form ate them.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll try to get to it this weekend, I've been distracted by some uni work...


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE cooking and I would be happy to contribute. I don't know how useful one of my recipes are because I am more of a kitchen-intuitive. I don't like measuring cups and spoons and recipes that dictate to you. I am all about having fun in the kitchen. Leave the mathematics to the accountants.

Here is one of my own recipes right here - a dish that I like to call WARM SWEATER SOUP.
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/02/09/warm-sweater-soup/

Like I said, folks who need careful measurements and lists of ingredients are NOT going to appreciate my recipes.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Signed up with three recipes: One Pot Collard Dinner, Creamy Tomato-Garlic Soup and Honey-Garlic Chicken Wings. I have a ton more, so if you have too many of any of these types, just ask and I'll contribute different ones.

Yeah, I like garlic a lot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

Steve Vernon said:


> I absolutely LOVE cooking and I would be happy to contribute. I don't know how useful one of my recipes are because I am more of a kitchen-intuitive. I don't like measuring cups and spoons and recipes that dictate to you. I am all about having fun in the kitchen. Leave the mathematics to the accountants.
> 
> Here is one of my own recipes right here - a dish that I like to call WARM SWEATER SOUP.
> http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/02/09/warm-sweater-soup/
> ...


Mike has provided me with a template that everyone will have to use. He made it pretty clear that consistency in presentation is important, and yes, alas measurements are required. Once we get everything lined up, I'll be sending the template to all contributors to fill out for their recipes. It is important that everyone is using the same terminology and units of measure, otherwise people who buy cookbooks aren't going to be happy.

I will be including a conversion chart between U.S. and Imperial measurements in the cookbook for the benefit of European customers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

DawnLee said:


> Signed up with three recipes: One Pot Collard Dinner, Creamy Tomato-Garlic Soup and Honey-Garlic Chicken Wings. I have a ton more, so if you have too many of any of these types, just ask and I'll contribute different ones.
> 
> Yeah, I like garlic a lot.


lol I use a lot of garlic too. I don't know of too many recipes that aren't improved with fresh garlic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> lol I use a lot of garlic too. I don't know of too many recipes that aren't improved with fresh garlic.


Chocolate chip cookies. Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chocolate chip cookies. Just sayin'.
> 
> Betsy


Roasted Garlic Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Signed with one recipe: Tuna Dipping Sauce


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

sibelhodge said:


> I'd be happy to contribute something. Instead of the Naked Chef, it could be the Naked Author!  xx


Lol! Maybe we'd catch the eye as well as the ladies of the Women's Institute did when they did that naked calendar!

Perhaps it's worth a thought. But as I'm mostly a mystery author, bags I retain some . . . mystery.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

FYI: those of you that filled out the form should have gotten an email from me today with the template and additional instructions. 

If you didn't fill out the form yet, you can still do so. The more the merrier!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Got the e-mail. 

I'm going to struggle to come up with a witty writing+food related anecdote - but if everyone is doing it then I'll try to remember something suitable.  By the way, if we submitted more than one recipe, do we need more than one anecdote?

P.S. Is that cups OR ounces, or cups AND ounces?  Can it be a mixture of both?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Got the e-mail.
> 
> I'm going to struggle to come up with a witty writing+food related anecdote - but if everyone is doing it then I'll try to remember something suitable. By the way, if we submitted more than one recipe, do we need more than one anecdote?
> 
> P.S. Is that cups OR ounces, or cups AND ounces? Can it be a mixture of both?


A cup is usually 8 ounces for liquids.


----------



## aimeeeasterling (Sep 22, 2014)

On the witty story note --- I was assuming we'd get to write from the point of view of one of our characters as a companion piece to the recipe. Would that be possible/something others would be interested in? It seems easier, somehow, to make a witty anecdote from my character's point of view about how she used the recipe, rather than me the author writing something. (I'm boring --- that's why I write fiction.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Got the e-mail.
> 
> I'm going to struggle to come up with a witty writing+food related anecdote - but if everyone is doing it then I'll try to remember something suitable. By the way, if we submitted more than one recipe, do we need more than one anecdote?


Just one.



> P.S. Is that cups OR ounces, or cups AND ounces? Can it be a mixture of both?


I asked Mike the same thing and he said you could logically have both. It is perfectly possible to have a recipe that calls for a half cup of sugar and one ounce of pineapple juice, for example.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

aimeeeasterling said:


> On the witty story note --- I was assuming we'd get to write from the point of view of one of our characters as a companion piece to the recipe. Would that be possible/something others would be interested in? It seems easier, somehow, to make a witty anecdote from my character's point of view about how she used the recipe, rather than me the author writing something. (I'm boring --- that's why I write fiction.)


I originally was thinking something like this, but there are two problems:

1. Not everyone has characters that would effectively work with this sort of thing. For example, Darius Hawthorne is a vampire. He has no use for recipes that don't involve blood lol
2. Not everyone is good at doing this sort of stuff "in character."

It is really hard to do something like this "cold" when the reader won't have any context to understand the character. You have to assume the person buying the cookbook has zero familiarity with your characters. What might come across as funny to someone who has read your book most likely won't make sense to those who have not.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

As a cookbook collector,
I would prefer the antedote be about you or the food than some character in a book I may or may not have read.  
Hope this helps.  Let me know a little something about you.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I asked Mike the same thing and he said you could logically have both. It is perfectly possible to have a recipe that calls for a half cup of sugar and one ounce of pineapple juice, for example.


Excellent! That is the form my recipes are in - like: "4oz butter, 1 cup thawed corn kernels, etc." so that makes life easier than trying to work out what X ounces of butter is in cups and vice-versa!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

American ounces differ from imperial ounces. Please convert to American ounces.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_the_imperial_and_US_customary_measurement_systems


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm just wondering if we HAVE to have an anecdotal bit? Because I can't think of anything! Could I just have a bit suggesting variations that people could try for my recipe?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

I sent an email out to folks today to follow up on this project. I've only gotten recipes from four people (Ros, Aimee, Monica, and Zelah). If you sent me a recipe it may have been lost in cyberspace. Please check your email if you were already signed up. It also includes a stock art image I found that I think I like for the cover. 

I want to start moving forward with this so if folks could get back to me via email would be great.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I sent an email out to folks today to follow up on this project. I've only gotten recipes from four people (Ros, Aimee, Monica, and Zelah). If you sent me a recipe it may have been lost in cyberspace. Please check your email if you were already signed up. It also includes a stock art image I found that I think I like for the cover.
> 
> I want to start moving forward with this so if folks could get back to me via email would be great.


Hi Julie
Do you still want us to fill out the form on page four of this thread?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the stock art image. Do you need any help with the cover?


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, I missed the last updates for this project. Are you still accepting submissions?

Rue


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Stella & Rachel:

If you did not previously fill out the form on page four of this thread, yes, please do so if you want to participate. Then I can add you to my contact list and have all of your information. The more the merrier as far as I am concerned! The form just gives me all the pertinent info I need to organize the project.

Monica,

If you wanted to volunteer to work up the cover, that would be one less thing I have to worry about *hint hint*. I can send you the full size file to work from.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Julie,  
check your messages here.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I keep forgetting to grab the recipe before I sit down at my laptop, sorry! I'll try to send it in this week. Is it ok if I do a second recipe that I didn't include on the original form?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

SarahCarter said:


> I keep forgetting to grab the recipe before I sit down at my laptop, sorry! I'll try to send it in this week. Is it ok if I do a second recipe that I didn't include on the original form?


Sure! Just include in the email the info that you would have put on the form (like what type of dish it is, special equipment, etc)


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Stella & Rachel:
> 
> If you did not previously fill out the form on page four of this thread, yes, please do so if you want to participate. Then I can add you to my contact list and have all of your information. The more the merrier as far as I am concerned! The form just gives me all the pertinent info I need to organize the project.
> 
> ...


Send me the full size file


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I signed up to do two recipes. How long do I have to submit them? My weekdays look like crazytime this week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

Caddy said:


> I signed up to do two recipes. How long do I have to submit them? My weekdays look like crazytime this week.


We're still sorting out timelines. This entire thing is rather fluid right now!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

momilp said:


> Send me the full size file


I uploaded it to Google Drive and sent you access link. The full size image is over 20 mb so didn't want to try to email it (I know some folks have file size restrictions on their email attachments.) Let me know if you can't get it.


----------



## Lane Casteix (Jun 10, 2014)

Did I miss something? What? No cocktails?

I make a killer version of the 160+ year old Sazerac Cocktail based on the original recipe but with a twist (or two).

And my wife makes the best bread pudding and whiskey sauce in New Orleans, and I have tried a lot of recipes in various NOLA restaurants. The only one in the same league is the Bread Pudding Soufflé at Commander's Palace, but it is technically different because it is a soufflé. She could improve on it, I am sure.

Full Disclosure: The Sazerac Company is one of my clients at my day job, so I use their products (free). Any substitutions will be at your own risk.

Lane


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I filled in the form but never heard back. Am I waiting on you or are you waiting on me at this point?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> I filled in the form but never heard back. Am I waiting on you or are you waiting on me at this point?


I saw you filled out the form.  Just getting the other stuff together. Based on emails I got from others, I'm going to set up a FB group that participants can join, then we'll have a place where we can discuss in a semi-live way. So once I get that set up you'll get included in the next mass email letting everyone know where we are at.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I saw you filled out the form.  Just getting the other stuff together. Based on emails I got from others, I'm going to set up a FB group that participants can join, then we'll have a place where we can discuss in a semi-live way. So once I get that set up you'll get included in the next mass email letting everyone know where we are at.


Cool, thanks Julie


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2015)

I sent an email out today to everyone who is signed up. I had a phone conference with the Food Bank this morning to finalize everything and I'm just waiting on them to send me the agreement. So we are good to go! They are very excited about our project and are interested in helping to promote it to their donors. 

I'm putting out a "last call" for participants. So if you want to participant but didn't sign up yet, now is the time! Once you sign up, I'll send you an invite to the Facebook group where most of the discussion is taking place. Topics for discussion include Monica's cover mock ups, finalizing the title, and filler ideas.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not on Facebook, so forgive my lack of participation.

When it comes to the "filler", would we need to provide something for each recipe we submit? Or just one piece per person?


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Just submitted the form, Julie. Hope I'm not too late!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

SarahCarter said:


> I'm not on Facebook, so forgive my lack of participation.
> 
> When it comes to the "filler", would we need to provide something for each recipe we submit? Or just one piece per person?


Don't worry. I'm also still sending out emails to everyone. The FB group is just to give us a chance at more "live" interaction.

I would only expect one filler per author, regardless of the number of recipes. I have to decide how I want to lay out the book. I'm either going to split it into two parts (recipes in the front and then all the fun filler in the second part along with author info) or have each author's stuff all together.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

Raquel Lyon said:


> Just submitted the form, *****. Hope I'm not too late!


Not too late! I'll get you set up on my mailing list for the project tonight.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Don't worry. I'm also still sending out emails to everyone. The FB group is just to give us a chance at more "live" interaction.
> 
> I would only expect one filler per author, regardless of the number of recipes. I have to decide how I want to lay out the book. I'm either going to split it into two parts (recipes in the front and then all the fun filler in the second part along with author info) or have each author's stuff all together.


OK, that's good seeing as I have something from one of my books that would work for one of the recipes, but nothing for the other recipe.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Don't worry. I'm also still sending out emails to everyone. The FB group is just to give us a chance at more "live" interaction.
> 
> I would only expect one filler per author, regardless of the number of recipes. I have to decide how I want to lay out the book. I'm either going to split it into two parts (recipes in the front and then all the fun filler in the second part along with author info) or have each author's stuff all together.


The Chicken Soup for the Soul Cookbook has each author's story and recipe together and an about the contributors in the back.


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish I peered in here when the thread started kicking off. Unfortunately now I've come to start eating nothing but energy bars and weight loss shakes.:/

I might contribute depending on theme, though a lot of my cooking are spicy soups.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

LWFlouisa said:


> I wish I peered in here when the thread started kicking off. Unfortunately now I've come to start eating nothing but energy bars and weight loss shakes.:/
> 
> I might contribute depending on theme, though a lot of my cooking are spicy soups.


Contribute away! We did settle on recipes that for the most part require only one or two pots/pans. So soups would be a great addition. The overall theme is a pot luck. So there will be a little bit of everything.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Contribute away! *We did settle on recipes that for the most part require only one or two pots/pans. *So soups would be a great addition. The overall theme is a pot luck. So there will be a little bit of everything.


I didn't realize that. If you want to not include my recipes I will understand.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

Caddy said:


> I didn't realize that. If you want to not include my recipes I will understand.


I would include you anyway because I am prone to playing favorites.


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

Question: Is there a preference for spice levels? The ones I'm considering range from mildly spicy to red curry paste. (I used to cook with a lot of curry back when I was cooking more.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

LWFlouisa said:


> Question: Is there a preference for spice levels? The ones I'm considering range from mildly spicy to red curry paste. (I used to cook with a lot of curry back when I was cooking more.)


In your case, you could simply include the alternate options for different spice levels if you like. Our you could submit two versions of the recipe, one "low heat" and one "OMG she is trying to kill me!" lol


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Not too late! I'll get you set up on my mailing list for the project tonight.


Excellent! Am I correct in thinking that the filler you want is a little story behind the recipe?


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

I was actually considering proportional. Plus I know my own taste tend to vary quite a bit from: Did I just walk into a pulsar? To "I'd like a three, but even distributed."

Even distribution is so important for spice I find.


----------



## Mip7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Made this last night and it was awesome.

Spaghetti Squash & Italian Sausages (low carb meal)

1 package Italian sausages (I like Jenny-O spicy turkey Italian sausages)
1 spaghetti squash
1 red bell pepper sliced thin
1 brown onion sliced thin
5 cloves garlic minced
1 bunch fresh basil chopped
salt, pepper, parsley flakes, parmesan cheese, olive oil

Cut squash in half lengthwise scoop out seeds and stringy stuff (like a pumpkin), drizzle with a little water and olive oil, place face down on foiled baking pan bake 45 minutes at 375.

Pan-fry sausages in large skillet, set aside and clean skillet.

With 15 minutes left for squash to bake, sauté the sliced onions & peppers in oil with salt and pepper for five minutes, add garlic and continue for another 5 minutes, then add 1/2 cup of water to skillet to keep it all from browning/burning, lower heat to slow simmer.

Take squash out of oven and carefully hold (using towel or oven mitt) each half while raking the flesh with a fork. The squash will string up like spaghetti. Rake all the way to the skin.

Dump squash from both halves into skillet, raise heat again slightly, add chopped basil, generously sprinkle with parsley, mix everything in skillet well, add sausages back on top to warm up again and cook it all for another 5 minutes or until sausages are hot again.

Serve and generously cover squash with parmesan cheese.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2015)

Raquel Lyon said:


> Excellent! Am I correct in thinking that the filler you want is a little story behind the recipe?


We are still working that out. I think we are going to be settling on letting authors either include a food-related excerpt from one of their books, or share an original flash fiction that involves food in some way.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Get a large, stainless-steel pot. 

Grab yourself the following:

1 lb of thick cut bacon (streaky bacon for our UK and other friends)
3-4 lb potatoes of the red skin variety or white, peeled and cubed into 1/4 to 1/2" cubes in water to prevent browning
4 stalks of celery washed and cut thinly 
4 carrots chopped thinly
1 large white onion, again chopped nicely
1 can/carton of low sodium chicken broth
1 can/carton of vegetable stock/broth
1 lb of good stewing meat cubed in small pieces
Half package of cooked  bowtie pasta sitting in hot oily water


Turn the heat on the pot to medium and throw in a pat of butter so you don't screw up your expensive pot. 

Throw in the bacon all at once and cook it under low heat to keep it from burning and to extract the fat. Use a ladle or colander to remove the bacon once it's cooked and place it into a bowl. 

While there's plenty of bacon fat, throw in your stewing meat that's been cubed and seasoned to your liking and saute it until it's nicely browned on the outside. Don't cook it all the way through!

Once that's done, throw in the onions and sweat them. Don't caramelize them just yet. Once they've sweated enough, feel free to caramelize just a bit, but not too much!

Throw in your carrots and other chopped vegetables and cook them. Let the bacon fat flavor them. 

At this point you'll want to deglaze your pot using the two stocks of liquid. You can also add a cup or two of dry white wine. I like to be safe and use some chardonnay. 

Throw in a tablespoon of flour (15-17 grams) and cook it into the liquid and vegetables. Throw back in the bacon.

At this point you can add other stuff that cooks quickly such as cherry tomatoes, frozen peas or corn, or even sliced zucchini which I personally like. 

In the last 20 minutes of cooking, add your precooked pasta which should not be sticking together! 

Finish up with whatever seasoning you feel it needs. 


I use a mixture of parsley, some thyme, a dash of fresh rosemary, cracked pepper, sea salt, etc.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> We are still working that out. I think we are going to be settling on letting authors either include a food-related excerpt from one of their books, or share an original flash fiction that involves food in some way.


Should we be sending this in now, or are you not ready for it yet?


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, I just found this thread. Is it too late to participate?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

SarahCarter said:


> Should we be sending this in now, or are you not ready for it yet?


I'm going to send out an email this weekend with the updates.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

Marie Long said:


> Wow, I just found this thread. Is it too late to participate?


Not to late!

I think at this point I am going to set a FIRM CUT-OFF for February 1. From the other feedback so far, I think we are ready to move forward. So I'll continue to let people sign up for one more week and then we're going to move into final planning. ;-)


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

My Mustard Curry Chicken Potatoes was the one I was most considering. Do I just put it here?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

LWFlouisa said:


> My Mustard Curry Chicken Potatoes was the one I was most considering. Do I just put it here?


No. Don't post recipes here. The first thing you need to do is sign up on the form if you have not already done so:

http://goo.gl/forms/f9TH4WnSsI

Then I will get you added to my contact list for the project. This weekend, I will resend the template for the recipes (for the sake of consistency, I am requesting people use the template I provide). And also provide the instructions for submitting the excerpt/flash piece.


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

Alright, I signed up on there!^^

I'm still relatively new to cooking.:/


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

I just sent out a group email to everyone that has signed up. I also send FB group invites to our newest members. The cut-off for new sign ups is February 1st. After that, we move forward to getting this done!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Julie
I've just seen your group email. I sent you my recipe and other bit but my written insert thing is well over 1000 words, I didnt know that was the limit? Can you confirm if you have them and if you want me to rework it?
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> Hi *****
> I've just seen your group email. I sent you my recipe and other bit but my written insert thing is well over 1000 words, I didnt know that was the limit? Can you confirm if you have them and if you want me to rework it?
> Thanks!


I will check and get back to you.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I will check and get back to you.


Sorry, scrap that. I included the recipe in my word count. The excerpt is only 750 words.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> Sorry, scrap that. I included the recipe in my word count. The excerpt is only 750 words.


OK, good. I was confused. I was about to email you and ask if you had sent me a separate excerpt because I couldn't find anything that was over 1000 words. Now I know! We're good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Update:

Submissions are now closed. I've been going through the recipes/excerpts over the weekend and sending emails to those authors from which I need clarification on certain points. The big thing I am working on is consistency across the recipes, so please bear with me if I ask a stupid question. I don't want to make assumptions, particularly when two authors use the same word/term/phrase but it is obvious they mean different things in the recipes! 

I'm putting the list together of all the recipes and excerpts/fiction pieces I have and will post the list once I get it firmed up so that everyone is on the same page.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

Update:

http://www.bardsandsages.com/community/indie_cookbook

I've created a product page for the cookbook and sent a mass email to everyone over the weekend about where we are at. I've already heard back from some of you and will be making updates/corrections accordingly.

If you did not get the email this weekend, please contact me! Either email me at jdawson(at)bardsandsages(dot)com or message me here. We are starting to move forward rapidly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

Just an update on this project:

Those of you in the Facebook group know I am ever so slightly behind.   I had a bunch of projects I had to get put to bed but now are off my plate.

I have all of the recipes and content and I'm getting it all compiled and formatted. There will be both a digital and print version. The galley proof that I send out will be text only proof that won't include all the bells-and-whistles like pretty headers and whatnot. If all goes well, I'll have it done at the end of this week. Once I get the corrections back from everyone, I'll add all the fancy stuff and send a final copy to everyone of both formats before they go live. 

At this point, we are probably looking at May for release. Which works fine for me as I have no other major releases that month.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds good, Julie. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh excellent! I was wondering about this. May is excellent timing for me as it is the same month I'll be releasing a novella called "Romancing the Stove" so I can promote them side by side to my readers


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

I just emailed the Version One galley to everyone. Please let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I just emailed the Version One galley to everyone. Please let me know if you didn't get it.


I didn't.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I just emailed the Version One galley to everyone. Please let me know if you didn't get it.


I didnt either


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

Just resent. Hopefully you got it now!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

yes thanks


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Got it! Replying now.


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

I actually love the idea of "Cooking with Character" and that is amusingly an idea that I had for a side project to do at some point in the future when I've got a few of my stories published.
To basically release a side booklet (probably free on mailing list or something like that) with recipes and designs and other slice-of-life entries regarding stuff that has appeared in my stories and in the world.

I haven't read the whole thread. Is something actually being made here or was this mostly people joking around? 

I'm a good cook and I have interest in this thread. <3 


Edit: Just read back over the last page. So something IS being done. Cool. Gonna watch. I wanna see what you guys came up with. ^^


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2015)

For those that have been following along...

Working with Monica to finalize the cover, as we had some technical glitches with it. But everything should be resolved today and the final files uploaded to Createspace for the print book. Once the print is approved, I will upload the digital files to Amazon and elsewhere to try to time it so both the print and digital are available simultaneously. I'm also going to set the digital file so that if someone buys the print book, they will be able to get the digital for free on Amazon. The plan is for the book to be 100% live by the 15th!

Just want to publicly thank all of the authors that have contributed to this project. Everyone has been great and I'm excited about what we've put together.

Sarah L. Carter
Aimee Easterling
KJ Hannah Greenberg
Anna Hess
Sibel Hodge
Ros Jackson
Shiao-jang Kung
Monica LaPorta
Marie Long
Raquel Lyon
Zelah Meyer
Dawn Lee McKenna	
T.K. Richardson
Caddy Rowland
J.E. Taylor
Stella Wilkinson
Sarah Weaver​


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Julie, you've done a wonderful job getting this off the ground and organising everything with the charity. Thank you so much!


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> Julie, you've done a wonderful job getting this off the ground and organising everything with the charity. Thank you so much!


Agreed. Thanks Julie!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm very excited to be part of this project! Thanks, Julie, for putting all of us together!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Julie - you've done a great job organizing this and getting the charity in line.  You're the one we should be thanking.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words.   I sent an email to Tom at the Food Bank yesterday to let him know where we were with the project. The cover art file was approved so that is good to go. I got a couple of last minute corrections for folks that I will do today and then order the print proof. So I'll be uploading the digital book to Amazon and all within the next few days!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yay!

Thank you, Julie, for all your hard work organising this!  

It's great to be a part of it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I will do my part as soon as the book is available.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

Update!

Files are uploaded to Amazon and D2D and already starting to appear on various sites. I am having technical issues with meatgrinder at Smashwords that I need to deal with. Print proof has been ordered and as soon as I get it I will approve so the print can go live.

I've updated the product page with links to where the book is already available for pre-order:

http://www.bardsandsages.com/community/indie_cookbook

Yeah! We're (sort of) done!

I shall now go create a formal promo thread to plug the book


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Have added it to my KB sig and posted it to my author & publisher Facebook pages.  Other social media sites will follow!  

Now, off to stick it on Pinterest...


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for putting this together, Julie. It's been a pleasure working with you.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I just did half my contribution.    Have to wait till next week to do the other half.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> I just did half my contribution. Have to wait till next week to do the other half.


*hugs*


----------

